
Show HN: Tulipan – a cryptocurrency portfolio balance management tool - flurdy
https://www.tulipan.io
======
flurdy
I created Tulipan (née Tulips) as webappification of an excel sheet that I
used to update my cryptocurrency portfolio balances.

I have used Tulipan for over a year now and find it perfect for my own
requirement but have not really managed to get many others to use it. Maybe
there are issues discouraging others.

The front page is perhaps not clear enough as a landing page.

I tried Google Adwords but my whole account suspended immediately for still
unknown reasons.

I tried Microsofts Bing ads but that was just an expensive experience with no
conversion.

I might try Coinmarketcap ads but worried it is very expensive.

